# Kitchen drawer problems



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi

Two of the drawers in my kitchen area keep flying open whilst driving. Mostly happens when I go round a bend (not the bend ) and if I happen to go over even the smallest of bumps.

Any cures for this at all?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Duck tape :wink: 

tony


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Unscrew the catches a bit.

Chances are they have oval holes so you can adjust them.

If they were mine they would have oval holes *after *inspection, if not before. :wink:

Dave


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

making sure that the top of the catch mechanism is in line with the top of the drawer - that should correct most loose catch problems

well it did on my Hymer..... :wink:


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I backed up mine with magnetic catches


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon, 

If you are referring to the catches below, these were originally in plastic but Hymer now use a metal version PN 2269430 €8.22 each(convert to £, add VAT).

I believe the metal ones may help overcome this.

Regards,
Chris.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I had a similar problem which was caused by forgetting to latch the kitchen drawer before driving off,as soon as we went round a corner the drawer flew out,loosened the securing studs and pulled the entire frame out of position,those drawers are quite heavy.

The solution for me was to take out the drawer and re screw the frame into position.I now have ''check drawers latched''on my reminder list on the listmaster smartphone app.


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

premiermotorhomes said:


> Good afternoon,
> 
> If you are referring to the catches below, these were originally in plastic but Hymer now use a metal version PN 2269430 €8.22 each(convert to £, add VAT).
> 
> ...


Hi Chris

I will see if my dealer will provide new catches. If not I will get in touch. Many thanks.


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

GEMMY said:


> Duck tape :wink:
> 
> tony


And I can just see my wife's face. Haha. 8O


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

if you travelled with the hound of hell

You would not be asking this 

He checks every door and drawer, I kid you not

He will not settle before the round to personally check that they are well closed

If one was to open he goes into overdrive big time

A handy reminder to check

Aldra


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

How is the hound from hell, Sandra? Is he well recovered now?

(Sorry for Fred Drift, OP!)


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

He's well Tuggy 

£1500 but now back to his old paranoid self

At least the insurance covered this time

Aldra


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

That's good to know. Thanks, babe!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Back on topic

Albert has built some drawers to temp replace the side seat, he bought the catches at the place we bought our MH that lock the drawers in situ

I reckon any caravanning place will sell them

Could you not replace yours???

aldra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Opps I see that has already been dealt with 8O 

That's what comes on browsing in the early hours of the morning before I wake up  

Aldra


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

aldra said:


> Opps I see that has already been dealt with 8O
> 
> That's what comes on browsing in the early hours of the morning before I wake up
> 
> Aldra


My my Aldra, 5.11 am. Did you wet the bed?


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

ThePrisoner said:


> aldra said:
> 
> 
> > Opps I see that has already been dealt with 8O
> ...


Now what kind of question is that to ask a lady? 

Don't you answer him, pet! :lol:


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Tuggy is a creep, Tuggy is a creep, Tuggy is a creep.

Anyway it keeps the bed warm on a winters night :wink: 
The Premier idea seems effective but I think if you put a domed screw into the drawer runner and a small dip to match it in the track, the drawer should not be able to fall out.

Alan


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

rosalan said:


> Tuggy is a creep, Tuggy is a creep, Tuggy is a creep.
> 
> Anyway it keeps the bed warm on a winters night :wink:
> The Premier idea seems effective but I think if you put a domed screw into the drawer runner and a small dip to match it in the track, the drawer should not be able to fall out.
> ...


 :wink: :wink: :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I am not sure what you are all on about?

We have a knob at the top of the set of kitchen draws, which when turned locks them all.

Are you talking about when a mechanism like this fails? Or have we got something that other MHs do not have?

Geoff


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

ignore him Tuggy

I like a creep

Well a creep of your calibre my lovely   

Although I have a soft spot for Alan too

The absolute joy of being old enough to know better

And young enough not to care 8) :lol: :lol: 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ok ThePrisoner

We've sorted out your drawer problem

And moved on to teaching response to life problems

All sorts of things fall open at unexpected times

And auntie Sandra is here to give you the totally right advice at the totally wrong time

Or vice versa 8O 8O 

If all else fails you can borrow the hound from hell to remind you secure all drawers, doors, the motorhome etc etc

And I get a peaceful holiday

Aldra  :lol: :lol:


----------



## garethjjones (May 1, 2005)

Back on topic, we to have a problem with th drawers flying open. We have a twisting knob at the top of the drawers in the kitchen, which locks all the drawers in place. Over the last year or so, even though it twists in place, and appears to lock, the drawers will still open on bends.

Our current solution is to 'fasten' the knob in place with BluTack, which stops it rotating. But it would be nice to be able to adjust something to stop them opening. 

Any ideas??


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

garethjjones said:


> Back on topic, we to have a problem with th drawers flying open. We have a twisting knob at the top of the drawers in the kitchen, which locks all the drawers in place. Over the last year or so, even though it twists in place, and appears to lock, the drawers will still open on bends.
> 
> Our current solution is to 'fasten' the knob in place with BluTack, which stops it rotating. But it would be nice to be able to adjust something to stop them opening.
> 
> Any ideas??


Are you saying that when drawers open the twisting knob has actually migrated from the locked position?


----------



## garethjjones (May 1, 2005)

What happens is the locking bar appears to get pushed up, which causes the locking knob to rotate.

Lots of messing and adjusting doesn't appear to result in a fix at all...


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Ors is quite a bit of friction when locking. Maybe yous is quite loose due to wear.

Is it possible to take off the know - I do not know if is a push-fit or maybe there is a grub screw?

My idea would be to try to put a spring washer (and any extra thin washers for) protection, in order to give some extra friction against this tendency to rotate. 

Geoff


----------

